# Frequently Asked Questions (FAQs) - A Directory



## Mike Bobbitt

Yes, this is effectively a FAQ about FAQs:


Army.ca Conduct Guidelines
Recruiting FAQ
Recruiting Physical Requirements
Trades FAQ
Canadian Forces Aptitude Test (CFAT) FAQ
Enrollment Medical
Army Courses List
Artillery FAQ
Infantry FAQ
CFHS Medical FAQ
Military Urban Myths and Recurring History Subjects FAQ
Cadet Website FAQ
Military Discounts
Unit Websites
The "Let's Buy These Aircraft" Threads
FAQ: My hidden e-mail address is public!


----------



## McG

If you cannot find your answer through any of the above FAQs, try the Army.ca Wiki


----------



## George Wallace

Just for those who are curious and just have to know:

It refers to the number of posts that you have done (radio chatter ones aren't counted)


*Membergroup Title**Posts Required**PM Inbox Size*Guest0100New Member25150Jr. Member50200Member100250Full Member250UnlimitedSr. Member500UnlimitedArmy.ca Veteran1,000UnlimitedArmy.ca Fixture5,000UnlimitedArmy.ca Legend10,000UnlimitedArmy.ca Myth15,000UnlimitedArmy.ca Relic20,000UnlimitedArmy.ca Fossil30,000Unlimited

Your ranking affects how many Private Messages you can store here, but has no other bearing on your access or abilities.


----------

